# Peta...



## k-dawg-

I know we all care about fish, but really PETA...

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,24889685-5001021,00.html

http://www.peta.org/Sea_Kittens/

Pretty soon this will be Seakittenforums.com rofl


----------



## k-dawg-




----------



## COM

Typical PETA lunacy.

I'm a member of the other organization named PETA - People Eating Tasty Animals.


----------



## jones57742

People Eating Tasty Animals

TR


----------



## emc7

Ah, sea-kittens are cute when they're little, but they grow up to be mean, ugly catfish. 

Seriously, though. This would work only if everybody liked cats. There is enough cat abuse around to show its just stupid. They might sell t-shirts, though. Some of them are cute.


----------



## mrmoby

COM said:


> Typical PETA lunacy.
> 
> I'm a member of the other organization named PETA - People Eating Tasty Animals.



Yeah...I am too!


----------



## Fishychic

I'm still gonna eat my damn sushi!


----------



## smark

Meowshi and Saki. Hmmmmm.


----------



## trashion

Oh PETA. I'm a vegetarian, probably will be 'til the day I die, but I really can't stand these guys.


----------



## jones57742

trashion said:


> but I really can't stand these guys.


Julie: Guess that means that you have never

had a 250 pound, twelve point mule deer buck on ground at daylight;

field dressed him;

loaded him into the back of the pickup (takes four folks);

hauled him to the barn;

hoisted him by the hind legs with a bucket attachment to a large tractor;

skinned him and stripped out the backstrap;

sliced the backstrap and double battered and doubled fried it;

and ate it with green chili cheese eggs, home made biscuits and gravy?

Yum Yum!!!!

TR

BTW: the puppy dogs and putty cats really enjoy the heart as well as the liver.


----------



## MaelStrom

Imbeciles....


----------



## ThatFishKid

um..people for the ethical treatment of animals?!...There is nothing "unethical" about fishing in general. If they had any sense they would (if they must...) work against something more reasonable like over-fishing or improving the cleanliness, health, and general well being of farm raised fish. But this..it's simply frustrating how ignorant and headstrong some people are...
for reference, I love meat, and have been a passionate deep sea fisherman since i was 7.


----------



## jones57742

MaelStrom said:


> Imbeciles....


Guess that means that you have never slaughtered and processed a 1,200 pound yearling

BUT

do you have a problem with picking up a nice steak at the grocery store, cooking it and eating it?

TR


----------



## emc7

The goal of PETA is that we treat people as the moral equivalent of human beings. So as soon as we start hunting, eating, farming, enslaving, and wearing the skins of human beings, their goals will be accomplished


----------



## Sea-Agg2009

I think I heard something about the VP of peta saying she wants to be bar-b-q'ed when she dies....I think it's in her will.

Edit: actually the Co-Founder

Edit 2: Found it. It's much worse than I thought..... wow, you have to read this stuff. 

http://www.peta.org/feat/newkirk/will.html

This stuff is gross... Can't wait to see when this happens.


----------



## emc7

LOL, I actually don't see a problem with this (although I wouldn't want to get an eye in the mail). Dead is dead. Even if you believe in a soul, what happens to the body isn't important. But her wishes are a waste compared to organ donation. Using our own skin and flesh would reduce the pressure on animal resources. But if our skin were good protection, we wouldn't need leather and furs. The main problem with canibalism is the spreading of disease. Mad cow is a problem where cattle were fed to cattle. Makes more sense to feed dead people to fish.


----------



## k-dawg-

Sea-Agg2009 said:


> I think I heard something about the VP of peta saying she wants to be bar-b-q'ed when she dies....I think it's in her will.
> 
> Edit: actually the Co-Founder
> 
> Edit 2: Found it. It's much worse than I thought..... wow, you have to read this stuff.
> 
> http://www.peta.org/feat/newkirk/will.html
> 
> This stuff is gross... Can't wait to see when this happens.


Lol thats pretty crazyy. I think I'd prefer Ingrid medium-rare with a side of potatoes and asparagus. HBU?

Btw I do indeed it meat/ all types of seafood.


----------



## jones57742

emc7 said:


> The main problem with canibalism is the spreading of disease.


IMHO this concept goes beyond cannibalism.

How many carnivorous mammals do we typically include in our diets?

TR


----------



## COM

Did you read that will? That's nuts.


----------



## justintrask

I just want to be the one to pull her eyeball out.


----------



## emc7

> How many carnivorous mammals do we typically include in our diets?


 People who have no other meat eat cats, rats, monkeys, whatever they can catch. But we do seem to have a preference for plant-eater. Corn-fed or grass-fed grazing animals get a premium price over those whose feed is not reported. But plant material is also a cheaper food. Elephants eat a huge amount, but they are cheaper to feed than lions. 

PETA wants you not to eat animals because you wouldn't eat people. Not eating animals because it consumes less water, energy, etc. to produce a pound of soy than it does a pound of meat is IMO a better argument. Because food animals eat the same grains people eat, it can be argued that the increasing demand for meat because of rising affluence contributes to an increase in the price of grain and an increase in hungry people in the poorest areas. To say that eating less meat means fewer hungry children is IMO a more effective pitch.


----------



## Fishychic

LOL! GOD! I love this forum! =]


----------



## jones57742

emc7 said:


> People who have no other meat eat cats, rats, monkeys, whatever they can catch. But we do seem to have a preference for plant-eater.


em: I will pursue this one step further but first just kinda a joke as it is true.

Back when the border towns in Old Mexico were relatively safe and I could make road trips we traveled to Via Acuna, Mexico several times a year.

We, like maybe 10 of us, were eating groceries at Ma Crosby's after the consumption of a ton of Margaritas* one afternoon and everyone ordered tamales except for me.

Several of the folks questioned this and I responded that "had they noted the scared look of abject fear in the eyes of the stray puppy dogs in the streets down there?" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

*btw: in Ma Crosby's bar the ice with which the drinks are made is chipped from a block which rests on an old wooden and partially rotten pallet.

I have always claimed that Ma Crosby's margaritas are so vastly superior to any others due the cockroach tracks on the block of ice. :lol: :lol: :lol:


*Now serious*

Back in the days when other species of the **** genus were becoming extinct the sapiens species observed that the burning of carnivorous mammal's feces was toxic or lethal to the folks in the shelter, ie. chest infections due to viral pathogens.

They also noted that the consumption of carnivorous mammal's flesh was toxic or lethal to folks, ie. gastrointestinal infections due to bacteriological or viral pathogens.

IMHO this knowledge is somehow "permanently buried deep in our brains".

TR


----------



## MaelStrom

jones57742 said:


> Guess that means that you have never slaughtered and processed a 1,200 pound yearling
> 
> BUT
> 
> do you have a problem with picking up a nice steak at the grocery store, cooking it and eating it?
> 
> TR


Hm? I was calling PETA a bunch of idiots. Im all for the ethical treatment of animals, but some of the stuff they put out/say is just down right idiotic. 

No I have never hunted* or processed an animal. Im quite squeamish around blood to be honest, so I dont forsee doing that in the near future, but if I had too...

But I have absolutely no problem picking up meat from the store... Humans arent omnivores for nothing.
* I do, however, love to fish.


----------



## emc7

Avoiding eating things that eat us is prob. good practice. Lots of what is morally wrong is a bad idea from long-term sustainability point of view. Including cannibalism & incest. Burying the dead prob. protects us from disease also.

I remember reading somewhere that strict Kosher practices saved the Jews from outbreaks of trichinosis that swept the Roman empire.


----------



## Kurtfr0

PETA is a bunch of left winged Liberals.


----------



## emc7

> left winged Liberals


 They must fly in circles


----------



## TheOldSalt

ROTFLMAO!

PETA, for those of you who haven't yet figured it out, is nothing more than a very huge, very developed, and very effective organization created for the main purpose of making vast amounts of cash. They say these cockamamie things not because they believe them, but because it attracts actual kooks who then send them money. If you look into it, you'll see just how much dough they're raking in and how little of it ( less than 1% ) is actually used for anything remotely resembling doing stuff for animals. It will become very plain to you that they are just scammers making a fortune and getting away with it because it's technically perfectly legal. 
Ignore them.


----------



## lohachata

personally;if it came down to it;i would have no problem killing cooking and eating a human being.
come visit me ingrid..i have some tasty fava beens and a bottle of nice chianti..

i love amimals..
dead pig...
dead cow...
dead chicken..
dead lamb...
dead turkey..
etc etc......

and dead kitties are good kitties.


----------



## Kyoberr

Goodness...


----------



## emc7

People eat "hush puppies" and "hot dogs". I can't see how "sea-kittens' would be any less appetizing.


----------



## jones57742

lohachata said:


> i have some tasty fava beens and a bottle of nice chianti..


You been watching too many picture shows!

TR


----------



## Sea-Agg2009

LOL. This was on the Colbert Report tonight. I so want some land-fish, or maybe some sky-nachos.


----------



## Againsthecurent

Hey jones57742, I don't think we will have to worry about PETA for too long. A few generations from now you will see their eyes migrate to the side of their heads so they can watch for predators. 

Seriously there have been vegetarian human species which lived a very short period of time. We only have to look to the past and many anthropology documents to get the answer on this one.



emc7 said:


> PETA wants you not to eat animals because you wouldn't eat people. Not eating animals because it consumes less water, energy, etc. to produce a pound of soy than it does a pound of meat is IMO a better argument. Because food animals eat the same grains people eat, it can be argued that the increasing demand for meat because of rising affluence contributes to an increase in the price of grain and an increase in hungry people in the poorest areas. To say that eating less meat means fewer hungry children is IMO a more effective pitch.


There is a flaw to that argument if you know a few things about agriculture. The first and foremost reason this is not true is that most cattle land is not suitable for cropland. Where I live and the area my family farms and ranches you would be hard pressed to grow a cash crop on the cattle land.


----------



## jones57742

Againsthecurent said:


> Where I live and the area my family farms and ranches you would be hard pressed to grow a cash crop on the cattle land.


Atc: tell me about it!

A few head of the commercial heard.










TR


----------



## FlatLine

Wow, PETA never ceases to amaze me. That woman has something missing.


----------



## emc7

> most cattle land is not suitable for cropland


 That makes sense. My argument was one I read and it may be, at least partially, vegatarian propoganda. There is a difference between grazing animals and animals grain-fed and barn raised. And farming marginal land would have to increase water usage. I personally eat meat and would have a hard time giving it up. Moral imperative is a weaker drive in me than a cheeseburger craving. Maybe we will someday have the luxury to treat animals as we treat people, but I don't see that happening soon.


----------



## Kurtfr0

im in the mood for ribs. 

And I get jumped on when i say i am going to eat my pacu.


----------



## trashion

Hope you never gave your pacu tank any medication...wouldn't want to eat that! ew.


----------



## emc7

Eat your pacu, no different than eating your chicken, but fish food costs more than chicken feed. Prob. a $100/lb. or fish.


----------



## Pareeeee

o my word....


----------

